# 2006 Nissan Micra Radio Code



## Nathan8303 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi can anyone help get my nissan micras radio code serial number is BP334947333084, other numbers are 8 635 123 393. 0, >St SN<


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry, don't have that, maybe you can contact the dealer of your car to find it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you sure it has such a code. The original system on my 2006 had no such codes to enter, unlike previous Hondas I have owned.


----------

